# Itunes Error



## kingcomp (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi i am getting this error when trying to access the Itunes store.

we could not complete your itunes request. An unknown error occurred (-1202)

I have the latest version of itunes and my time and date are correct.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's either because the iTunes servers are too busy, or it's taking too long for the information to travel over your internet connection. Either way, there isn't much you can do other then make sure that iTunes can get through your firewalls.


----------

